# Advice on what to do



## vincentino (Oct 14, 2014)

I visited UAE last year with a tourist visa to get a job and work over there. I was lucky to get a job in one of the company over there but was told I will work with there company in Saudi Arabia ,was okay with it. so I accepted the job offer, I was told by the company to exit after signing my two year contract with the company. After waiting for like 6 weeks I didn't hear from them I sent a mail to the company to ask about the progress of my visa, then the HR manager called me and told me my visa to work with Saudi Arabia was rejected, that I should be patient with them, that my name is on their priority list of people to be employed that I will have to wait for months till their is any vacancy before I will be employed back to work with them in united Arab emirate,please am scared and confused if I will still be remembered or called by these company because I don't know if they will still keep to their words, have been in my country for more than two months now and where it hurts me badly I spent almost all my saving to come over there for a job hunt after graduating from the university. Please my fellow expatriate what advice do you have for me in my situation now because am confuse and scared have lost it all.


----------

